# rose or feather tail Bettas



## katldog (Feb 7, 2015)

While not new to fish I am new to Betta's. A friend ordered a fish this past week and was raving about it. He already has several nice set ups for his various Betta's but this will be his first time purchasing one of these Rose tails. He deals with a private breeder for some time so it is not AquaBid

Being curious I googled them and find some very strong anti Rose tail sentiments. Anyone on these lists have them and is there truth to the claims of lethargy and tail chewing. I have a half moon and do love the flow of the fins but the feathery look of the Rose tail is actually longer in length and seems to be quite profuse. 

This may well have been covered before and if so please just send me the link and I will read information there

Thank you all


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Rose/feathertail bettas have a lot of tail space or whatever they're called. Just that the tail mass is larger than other fish. The tail rays may snap from the weight of the tail or the fish may succumb to biting off as much as it can to lessen the weight of its tail, or not swim around much so they don't have to deal with the weight. They are also more prone to swim bladder and other diseases because of extensive breeding- they are bred for mostly form and look only, so the weak-bladdered, easy sick ones' genes probably get passed on (well I'm inference-ing here so feel free to correct me). Think of it like this- you are forced to carry around an extra-heavy suitcase for the rest of your life. You'd want to lessen as much weight as possible so you wouldn't have to drag it around. 
I've heard somewhere on this forum that you should flare a rose tail or feather tail several times a day as so to strengthen their tail muscles. I may be wrong, though.

In my opinion, you should go for the comfort of your pet instead of the look. 

Hope this helped.


----------



## katldog (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you. I will admit they do look lovely but knowing the health issues that would keep me away. I have successfully shown and bred dogs for years and am well aware of how much conformation can affect health and longevity. I did read several articles and imagine that many will be taken with the beauty and still get the fish, each to their own. I am just enjoying my one for now.


----------



## livenatso (Mar 1, 2015)

I have a boy who's tail was bitten off by himself when I got him. It's not completely finished growing back but the long ruffly branching of his tail and the rest of his fins strongly suggests that he's a rose/feather tail. His body is very skinny compared to my other fish, he looks like he has some collapsed rays in his dorsal from what I can tell and appears to be developing diamond eye so he's probably a good example of bad genetics. Lethargy doesnt seem to be an issue but that could change as he ages and his fins get bigger.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I have a rose tail boy whose fins are larger than his body is, he still gets around fairly well and hasn't started biting, but he does rest on a leaf near the surface or on the bottom of his tank a lot.


----------



## livenatso (Mar 1, 2015)

MY ROSE TAIL STARTED BITING AGAIN TODAY! So sad because his fins were just beginning to get close to their original length (getting long enough to slap him in the face whenever he turned in the water so I can't really blame him for being annoyed about his fins i guess) Came home to find that he's taken chunks out of his fins after a couple weeks of no biting. They're so gorgeous when they're whole and I can't blame people who spend a fortune getting them but man are they tragic looking when they decide they no longer want such long fins...


----------



## katldog (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you I too thought they were so beautiful and when moving they just make you think of a dancer. I was so attracted until I began reading all the negative and wondered how true the biting etc might be. As lovely as they are I would feel horrid watching my fish biting its fins so I can well understand your dismay!


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

I have an ohm rt betta who was absolutely gorgeous. Unfortunatly he doesn't bit his fins and his tail has collapsed. So he cannot fully flair his tail anymore and his top fin, his rays are broken so he looks like free Willie. He has a very large body, but his fins are about 2.5 inches long so they are enormous. His anal fin is frayed from having to scoot around on the bottom. I didn't buy him knowingly of him being a rt, otherwise I wouldn't have supported the trade because it's no life for a beautiful guy. So far (I got him rather young in feb) he is still able to get around but is no where near as active as he used to be. IMO, they are absolutely beautiful, but the results of that beauty isn't worth it.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

rubbie5837 said:


> I have an ohm rt betta who was absolutely gorgeous. Unfortunatly he doesn't bit his fins and his tail has collapsed. So he cannot fully flair his tail anymore and his top fin, his rays are broken so he looks like free Willie. He has a very large body, but his fins are about 2.5 inches long so they are enormous. His anal fin is frayed from having to scoot around on the bottom. I didn't buy him knowingly of him being a rt, otherwise I wouldn't have supported the trade because it's no life for a beautiful guy. So far (I got him rather young in feb) he is still able to get around but is no where near as active as he used to be. IMO, they are absolutely beautiful, but the results of that beauty isn't worth it.


I do understand about the long finnage. My boy Oliver hasn't grown in body size, but his fins have definitely grown in length. Thankfully he still gets around pretty well but I'm pretty sure that will change as time passes. He just passed his first birthday.


----------

